# Bounty on Yotes...



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Dave Lyons said:


> Guys
> 
> Coyotes are not trophies period. There nothing hard about killing coyotes.
> 
> ...


OK Dave you just went from "Coyote God" to confusing. Would you care to pick a single side of the fence!

I have lost track of all the deer, turkeys and such that I have killed and by far all my coyotes came harder. I myself would take a coyote before any ol deer!

You must have been born with a silver trap and call!

Skinner 2


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

I'd pay to remove them. They make working with cattle miserable when you have a dog around. You can always tell which animals have been harassed by a yote. They show a total different aspect of a 1200 lb steer. They will run you over to get that dog behind you.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Well Guys you think I have condradicted myself but not.

Have you ever tried to kill a coyote that is doing damage????

Dave


----------



## LittleCrow (Sep 26, 2005)

Success at getting a coyote to me is much more than a trophy but i'll even go as far as calling it a dream. Ive been deer and small game hunting every year since I was 12, and am now 27. In all that time, I have never seen a coyote in the woods. I even took up trapping a couple years ago (with no luck yet, which is expected). This year I made a barter deal to trade some web work with a taxidermist for some taxidermy to try to jump-start my development portfolio; And with my credit I can get a full body mount of a coyote (which is something Ive always wanted but never actively pursued). Now that I can get a mount done for cost, Ive been desperate this year to get one, and I am getting to the point where I am even considering paying someone to let me hunt or trap one off their property. I even started searching for Michigan hunting guides that do coyote hunts (but have yet to find one). I bet that sounds crazy to most people.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

The normal damage control hunt doesnt involve calling stealth woodsmanship ect. The hunt usually consists of a couple of pissed off guys seting in the hay mow with a rifle, a 10 mag shotgun [mine] and a fifth of jd. We watch in the yard light untill the critter comes in and open up. I always shoot all three times with large shot. Traping for the same animal consists of slamming in a dozen plus traps in a very small area. Nothing sporting about damage control. I have trapped a long line years ago and it is something totaly different. My fatherinlaw now has a couple of the meanest blm burros and they seem to do a good job on coyotes. With the burros in the flock you dont dare take a herding dog.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

General hunting and trapping of coyotes is a toatally different ball game then actual damage control trapping. When your reputation and future business is based on whether or not you can take out the offending critter there is a lot more at stake. I have to chuckle a little at those that say they would do it for free. You may try to do it for nothing, but if you are unsuccessful then what? The farmer or rancher is still losing stock. Now what do you do? Wait until it is conveinent to make another hunt. Go out and buy the latest predator calling gadget, or that lure that is gauranteed to call every coyote in the county. Those that want to compare coyotes to other game are comparing apples to oranges. So what if you are successful on deer or turkey. There are a heck of a lot more deer out there then there are coyotes. Turkeys well Michigan is becoming pretty populated with them also. The more you have the easier the harvest. Most people that go after coyotes don't take the time to learn the basic nature of the animal itself before they attempt to harvest. Most see a video or read an article that gets them pumped up and say well this is going to be a piece of cake. The truth of the matter is they pay to little attention to the animal itself and get caught up in all the gadgets that will kill any coyote out there. Once you learn the habits of a coyote they really aren't all that hard to call or trap.

Joe


----------



## Jaren (Dec 10, 2005)

I know a guy that has been traping coyotes for fifty years and he was catching two a day for a little bit and he still considers them trophies and me presonily have never caught a coyote and when i do it will be my best trophie yet.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Well said Joe,

I have a story about guys doing coyote control for free. After 3 different trappers tried to remove the problem coyote I got called totally unknow about these other guys trying to trap these coyotes. I went in with my basic stuff to trap the coyotes. These coyotes won't touch my stuff I even seen were they would walk away from snares. Once I noticed this type of action I went in and pulled all my traps and set two traps and checked these traps from about 1/2 mile letting it rain snow freeze and thaw and never touched these traps. Three weeks later I held the big dog in a JAKE Trap. Use that a tough coyote maybe but it was stupid because it bit the dumbest set alive.

That is what type of coyote this guy is dealing with because of all the guys that say they will do it for free.

Dave


----------



## HYPERFORMANCE (Jan 2, 2006)

I can bring my hounds up and do a hell of a job on those yotes!:yikes:


----------



## steely171 (Jan 7, 2006)

If you can out smart his nose,eyes,and ears any critter is a trophy!:mischeif: :mischeif:


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Dave Lyons said:


> Have you ever tried to kill a coyote that is doing damage????
> 
> Dave


Answer is yes. Had a city coyote that had a hankering for some expensive chewing. It destroyed over $8,000.00 worth of fiber optic cable. They had two different paid "professionals" and a rookie trying to catch this coyote for two months. Somehow I was brought into the picture and after a meeting I made my sets. I had the coyote the second night FOR FREE! I have not trapped lately but for this animal I brought out my traps. Shooting was not an option..

Second yes I hunt a couple different sheep and cow ranches/farms. The one Sheeper has a trapper the DNR recommended (I don't know if he is paid). Last I heard we called and shot and sniped as many as the trapper. He has not been back for a couple years. Last spring when the killing started the offending 3 coyotes were patterned and shot for free. See I can hunt deer, coyote, groundhogs and turkeys there also because of this. I have also been asked to hunt properties where pets have been taken, with results. FOR FREE just access. I do have business cards made but do not solicit. I was contacted because of people who know me.

[/COLOR]
I do it for free because I enjoy it. I enjoy the challenge and I just like being out there. YES I compared the coyote to deer, turkeys and other and to me the coyote IS the most challenging. DO I view them all as trophys no but I don't view them as dirt on the bottom of my boot either. However I did take a very large male coyote that tipped 50lbs with a bow. I considered that animal a trophy!


Bottom line I guess I have a problem of you stereotyping everybody together. Yes coyotes become educated and hard to get. Yes allot of "Rookies" make mistakes.

My stereotyping shows me PAID Professionals are no better than the average Joe. BUT you know what Dave I know better than that. Some are some are not!

Skinner 2


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

LittleCrow said:


> Success at getting a coyote to me is much more than a trophy but i'll even go as far as calling it a dream. Ive been deer and small game hunting every year since I was 12, and am now 27. In all that time, I have never seen a coyote in the woods. I even took up trapping a couple years ago (with no luck yet, which is expected). This year I made a barter deal to trade some web work with a taxidermist for some taxidermy to try to jump-start my development portfolio; And with my credit I can get a full body mount of a coyote (which is something Ive always wanted but never actively pursued). Now that I can get a mount done for cost, Ive been desperate this year to get one, and I am getting to the point where I am even considering paying someone to let me hunt or trap one off their property. I even started searching for Michigan hunting guides that do coyote hunts (but have yet to find one). I bet that sounds crazy to most people.


You might want to contact Jack Milliken at Skip's Sporting Goods in Grayling. I'm not sure, but he might guide coyote hunts.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

so you can call a beaver a trophy but someone else cant say the same about a coyote??? I garuntee you beavers are easier to catch than yotes!!!


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

plugger said:


> The normal damage control hunt doesnt involve calling stealth woodsmanship ect. The hunt usually consists of a couple of pissed off guys seting in the hay mow with a rifle, a 10 mag shotgun [mine] and a fifth of jd. We watch in the yard light untill the critter comes in and open up. I always shoot all three times with large shot. Traping for the same animal consists of slamming in a dozen plus traps in a very small area. Nothing sporting about damage control. I have trapped a long line years ago and it is something totaly different. My fatherinlaw now has a couple of the meanest blm burros and they seem to do a good job on coyotes. With the burros in the flock you dont dare take a herding dog.


 
Wow....how many laws were broken here???:tdo12:


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Musky,

NO ONE SAID the beaver was a trophy. It was a control job and the wife and I hiked in over 2 miles up a river to kill one beaver doing all the damage. It was all work ask my wife she is the one that carried in 12 beaver traps on her back.

Dave


----------



## Corey.223 (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe not magic, but quite a few tricks!


----------

